# Will Leopard 10.5 work with any usb wireless adpater?



## ivesy28 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi, will leopard 10.5 work with any USB wireless adapter or not? i bought an old macbook which isnt wireless and i wan2 buy a cheap wireless USB adapter and would like to know if any old usb adapter will work with it or will i have to buy a special one, or will i even be able to have it wireless?
Hope you can help
Thanx

IvesY


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Leopard will work with any USB wireless that says it will work with Leopard. The Airport software is written for the chip sets that Apples uses. You can get others to work, if they come with drivers, or you can find drivers that someone else has written. It's the same as Windows, got to have the device drivers for it to work. Now my question is how did you get a Macbook without wireless as that comes in ever Macbook since they first released the Macbook. But if you want a cheap USB that will work, Google should bring some up.


----------



## ivesy28 (Feb 11, 2008)

its not that it doesnt hav a wireless its that recently i dropped it and my wireless doesnt work on it, so im not sure what has happened, any advice wud be much appreciated, but i cant afford to get it repaired so fort id buy a cheap one off ebay, which i hav (logilink wireless LAN, with realtek wireless LAN driver) but i dont know whther it will work, it says it can be used universally, then it also says that it supports windows 98/me/2000/xp. It worked on my friends vista laptop so i wan2 know if it will work with mine but im not sure on how to get it to, cud u help plez?what drivers wud i need to get for it 2work with leopard?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you checked that the drop didn't just dislodge the wireless card? Something as simple as taking it out and putting it back in may fix your problem. As for other wireless things, you have to see if there are Leopard drives on their web sites, if not, then chances are that they will not work. The Mac OS is very different then Windows, and things are not interchangeable between them.


----------

